# dryvit repairs



## bobmcalister (Mar 11, 2006)

have a client in Mississippi with about 500 square feet of damage to the efis system...

wanted to ask ..

how much to charge ? we havent had an luck finding subs for this ...

can the ENTIRE wall be painted with acrylics to match ?

any advice is appreciated..

thanks 

[email protected]


----------



## PlasterMaster (Jul 4, 2006)

You didnt specify what kind of damage there is. You mentioned repainting it, so Im assuming that it is only surface scuffs? Anyway, DRYVIT and STO both make a paintable-roll on product that will go over the top of existing EIFS finish. You could also go over the existing finish with new finish, but I would prime first. Going rates vary greatly due to different regions around the U.S. A man should be able to do roughly 600-800 sq/ft in a day of reapplying a finish coat to existing finish. 1500-2000 sq/ft of the primer in a day. and then you have to figure out whatver cover up time or scaffold building time is necessary. Hopefully those numbers can help you come up with a rate for yourself to charge. 

PM


----------



## Dave-Raleigh (Jun 12, 2006)

You don't say where you are from but I'd make sure your insurance covers you for EIFS problems the may arise later on this residence. There is probably a goodreason you can't find any subs to do it. Liability. I owned a house with EIFS problems. What an education.


----------



## PlasterMaster (Jul 4, 2006)

EIFS problems ONLY occur when the system isnt done correctly and caulking isnt done in a correct timely manner. There is nothing wrong with the product at all. I've been doing it for 15 years and building and homes I did 10-15 years ago still have no water damage. SCABS (non union workers) are what has put a bad name on this product since they have no idea what they are doing most of the time and take as many SHORT CUTS as possible to get the job done and move onto the next job because their bids are so low. Enough said.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Your right about one thing plasterdisaster:w00t:.....It was the non union workers that threw the stucco biz for a loop. It happened after a storm damage rush in Wrightsville Beach. NC. I'm thinking like 86' but I've been known to be wrong.

Non skilled labor rushed in and started to apply direct with little window and door prep. Need less to say after a year it was bubble heaven. The FEDs had to step in and bail some insurance companies out..... thus.... manufacturer training and stiff regulations.

Bob


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

First and foremost hire a reputable contractor. 

For impact damage: TIME+MATERIAL+EQUIPMENT+20% OVERHEAD & PROFIT

Using a grinder, grind down the EIFS finish coat down to the basecoat/cement. If the impact area is 2" in diameter, make sure you grind no less than 2" around the area. Same rule applies regardless of the size of the impact damage.

Once grinded, you then tape around the impact damage and imbed mesh into fresh basecoat carefully so that the basecoat doesn't get on the undamaged finish coat. Remove tape and let cure for 24 hrs. Once cured carefully apply new finish coat making sure to feather out.

For Painting: $1.50 to $2.50 per sq. foot (depends on the paint)

If you want to repaint the EIFS you can use any acrylic based paint or elastomeric paint. First the entire bldg. must be pressure washed w/ a low psi washer. Two coats is all that is necessary in most cases.

Resurfacing: $5.00-$7.00 per sq. foot

I would not reapply finish directly onto finish. With or without a primer. The only way to do it is to recoat the entire wall with basecoat, let dry, prime and re-finish.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## PlasterMaster (Jul 4, 2006)

Revyvit ®
Acrylic Coating For Changing The Color Of Existing Dryvit Finishes 


DRYVIT makes this product and it has been used successfully by myself and many companies around chicago for many years. Look it up, it is definitely a very good product to use. Sorry, it was late the other night and the product name didnt come to my head but here it is for you. Others who have not used this product or do not know of this product will always give a different suggestion that is always more time consuming and more expensive. :whistling Good luck and let us know how it goes. By the way, for simple patching, EIFS101 gave you decent directions. I would personally NEVER let such small pathces cure overnight when we in construction know how to use such power tools as heat guns. Just dont dry the patch too close making the primus dry too fast and crack, stay a decent distance away so it dries throughly and not just on the surface.


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

Beware of contractors that take short cuts. That's my motto.

You get what you pay for. Spend the money for a top notch job.

Plastermaster,

If my memory serves me correctly, North Carolina is a non-union state. That's where all the bad jobs were first discovered. 

I blame the manufacturers for rushing a product out to the market without doing their homework.


----------



## JIM CARROLL (May 29, 2006)

EIFS101 said:


> Beware of contractors that take short cuts. That's my motto.
> 
> You get what you pay for. Spend the money for a top notch job.
> 
> ...


it was probably around 89 when hugo came through. I live in south carolina and we have had trouble here too. many times it has not been the contractor but the owners that do not maintain caulking as they should.


----------

